# Strep throat?



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure if it is, but is there any alternative things you can take for strep throat? 

Right now, we are taking honey.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The only times I had it was during the stress of my divorce and I was prescribed antibodics - I would suggest anything that is used in place of antibodics. I think oregano oil drops are suppose to cure anything. A drop or two may not hurt and might help, but I have no experience with it.

Angie


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I realize that antbiotics are needed if it is indeed strep throat, but what else?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Get an antibiotic for yourself. There are many things to take for an irritated or scratchy throat but strep throat is nothing to mess with. It can lead to many other serious problems. I am all for home remedies but am very glad that we do have modern medicine when needed. If you think about it we probably would all be dead from some childhood disease or infection with it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

As Helena said, don't mess with strep throat. It can lead to some serious problems, scarlet fever and rheumatic fever, both bad news.

Rheumatic fever is an inflammatory disease that occurs following a Group A streptococcal infection, (such as strep throat or scarlet fever). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_A_streptococcal_infection

The streptococcal bacterium that causes scarlet fever is identical to the streptococcal pharyngitis (strep throat) organism, the difference being the production of a toxin to which the patient is susceptible in the case of scarlet fever. Severe infections are occasionally complicated by rheumatic fever, kidney disease, ear infection, pneumonia, meningitis, or encephalitis. Mild scarlet fever requires only bed rest, antibiotics, analgesics or antipyretics, and symptomatic treatment. Antibiotics, immune serum, and antitoxin may be required for severe cases. 
http://www.reference.com/browse/scarlet+fever

.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Colloidal silver is an antibiotic. 

The issue with strep throat is that if left untreated it can lead to rheumatic fever and attack your heart. A widespectrum oral antibiotic is given to prevent that. You need to do more that honey just to prevent heart damage for sure. At the very least research the silver, but getting a script would be better.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My kid brother had strept several times before they removed his tonsils. He used to swear by HOT milk and honey: it eased his pain. He took the antibiotic pills too of course, but the hot drinks made him feel better.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had strep throat off and on during most of my youth. Mother always gave me antibiotics for the same reasons mentioned in this thread. As I got older, I began to recognize the "beginning" symtoms. This is when I started "spraying the back of my throat with pure listerine" (yes the mouth wash). A few sprays would, of course, burn; but strept throat never developed. I am elderly now and have not had strep throat for many, many years (ever since I started spraying with listerine as the early symptoms showed themselves).


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Garlic can help strep for some people, I've heard that from several people who have tried it, strep is tough to get rid of, it can take weeks with garlic, and you have to eat a lot of it raw...


----------



## miboje (Sep 22, 2009)

Many years ago I had very bad strep. My throat was swollen and I had a fever of 104. I could no longer swallow. I went to the Dr., but I did not have insurance. The doc told me to gargle with warm salt water at least 3 times a day until it was gone. It worked and has worked all these years. About 20 years. 

I believe in it so much, that as soon as my kids make any mention of a sore throat, they know right away to start gargling warm salt water 3 times a day til it is good and gone. Same with any sinus issues...rinse with warm salt water.

If anyone is interested, put about a teaspoon of salt into about a cup of very warm water. Stir until the salt is dissolved. Take a mouthful and gargle it a few times tilting your head back so that the salt water is making contact with the back of your throat. Spit it out. The salt kills bacteria. Take another mouthful and do it again and again until all the salt water is gone. Do this in the morning, afternoon, and evening.


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH ON THIS, but... check out Vetericyn - found in Ag Supply stores is used on horses and other animals. It kills strep. It is non-toxic. Supposedly, it was originally used on humans in hospitals under another name....??? A girl that works at store where I buy feed says that she uses it on herself all of the time... sprays it in her throat... sprayed it in her eye when she had an infection... Again, do your own research!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Gargle with peroxide. Just make very sure not to swollow any.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know salt placed in the dishwater (if anyone still does their own dishwashing) will heal a hurt hand (scratches/cuts). It burns; but it heals.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Salt will cure about any cut or infection. If you don't pass out from the pain 1st!
I tore a finger nail off years ago. It was so sore I couldn't hardly stand it. Dumped salt directly on it. Put me on the floor, the pain was so intense! Within an hour the soreness was gone and the nail grew back strong and quickly. 
I also use salt for sore throats. A shot of whiskey in a cup of hot tea works too to remove the soreness.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

The reason salt works is actually simple chemistry, the streptococcus bacteria are "halophilic" which means salt fearing, the salty mouthwash creates an environment they cannot replicate in.

You must keep doing this for a few days at least because while the bacteria cannot replicate - they still are alive for I think about a day. 

It is the same reason vinegar drops work to "cure" certain types of ear infections.

See our grandmothers knew best, lol.


----------

